# How come I never see these chicks at the gym!?!



## PurePersian (Dec 8, 2011)

YouTube Video









 The one in the blue is a bombshell


----------



## meow (Dec 8, 2011)

Omg @ the one in blue! !


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah,that is def. NOT the Golds in my neighborhood.


----------



## PurePersian (Dec 8, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> Yeah,that is def. NOT the Golds in my neighborhood.


 hahah Thats exactly what i thought when i read it hahah


----------



## independent (Dec 8, 2011)

These chicks train at my gym, I banged the one in the black.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 8, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> These chicks train at my gym, I banged the one in the black.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 8, 2011)

ExLe said:


> YouTube Video



Are you shittin me?


----------



## PurePersian (Dec 8, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> These chicks train at my gym, I banged the one in the black.


 Aight brother im comin to your neck of the woods. you get the black i get the blue lol.. 

bigmo is the inside man for my intro to my future vanillavilla wifey ahah


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Dec 8, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> Are you shittin me?


I like natural titties..


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 8, 2011)

Had two hoes in the gym like that before. Sports bras with titties popping out and tight ass spandex booty shorts just barely covering.
I don't even remember what I did that day...


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 8, 2011)

I see alot of fitness chicks that are truely serious about competing, so yeah I think its just luck on which gyms. I feel thankful everytime I see them.


----------



## PurePersian (Dec 8, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Had two hoes in the gym like that before. Sports bras with titties popping out and tight ass spandex booty shorts just barely covering.
> I don't even remember what I did that day...


----------



## littlekev (Dec 8, 2011)

The one in the blue is def hot, and i would prefer her, but i would fuck either one.


----------



## bmw (Dec 9, 2011)

ExLe said:


> YouTube Video



pretty hot tranny bro!


----------



## Madmann (Dec 9, 2011)

PurePersian said:


> *How come I never see these chicks at the gym!?!*


 

They are out of your league and don't wish to be bothered by 
overly-agressive, fatheaded, sweaty, delusional homo-monkey's
like you and the ditzy bastards you hang with and take turns
spotting each other like nerdy, inexperienced gym virgins.


LOL @ YOU.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 9, 2011)

bmw said:


> pretty hot tranny bro!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 9, 2011)

imagine a threesome in the squat rack those two?


----------



## Madmann (Dec 9, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> imagine a threesome in the squat rack those two?


 
I imagine they would rather find a 3rd woman and leave you out of it.


----------



## btex34n88 (Dec 9, 2011)

The one in the black fo sho


----------



## PurePersian (Dec 9, 2011)

Madmann said:


> They are out of your league and don't wish to be bothered by
> overly-agressive, fatheaded, sweaty, delusional homo-monkey's
> like you and the ditzy bastards you hang with and take turns
> spotting each other like nerdy, inexperienced gym virgins.
> ...


 You always give me a good laugh kid thanks


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 9, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Had two hoes in the gym like that before. Sports bras with titties popping out and tight ass spandex booty shorts just barely covering.
> I don't even remember what I did that day...




let me guess    that's what I would have done, lol


----------



## bigrene (Dec 9, 2011)

So how was she in bed? never banged a fitness chick like that well let me take that back actually started talking to this girl about three weeks ago finally banged her last week, but about 6 years ago she was competing in those fitness comps where they do cartwheels and shit like that, she has a few trophys and she also has a picture of her and Ronnie Coleman doing a single bicep flex. She told me she was on growth and var at the time, she kinda was inbetween the two girls above as far as looks and shape but now she is just average slender chick still has the veins in the bi and forearms. So back to the question how was she I want details hahahaa.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thats my gym, i spot her all the time……..


----------



## Madmann (Dec 10, 2011)

PurePersian said:


> You always give me a good laugh kid thanks


 

1. I am not a fucking kid you stupid female-repelling blockhead.

2. I'm glad you find your pathetic self as amusing as I do, bitch.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 10, 2011)

Madmann said:


> 1. I am not a fucking kid you stupid female-repelling blockhead.
> 
> 2. I'm glad you find your pathetic self as amusing as I do, bitch.


 

ya u dont always attack people god u just keep proving me right


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 10, 2011)

In my gym there are some girls just as pretty


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 10, 2011)

bmw said:


> pretty hot tranny bro!



If she is tranny well fuck it, I'm in.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 10, 2011)

antonoverlord said:


> ya u dont always attack people god u just keep proving me right


 
Much like you continue to prove you know absolutely nothing.

Fucking airheaded dipstick.

If you look in other sections of IM you'd realize you are wrong.

Think your lazy ass can muster up enough sense to do it??


----------



## PurePersian (Dec 10, 2011)

Madmann said:


> 1. I am not a fucking kid you stupid female-repelling blockhead.
> 
> 2. I'm glad you find your pathetic self as amusing as I do, bitch.


 
i
YOUR PATHETIC ATTEMPTS TO PUNK ME ARE VERY AMUSING KID.
FURTHERMORE YOUR ARROGANCE AND IMMATURE ACTIONS PROVE YOU HAVE THE INTELLECTUAL STANDINGS OF A LITTLE BOY.. LITTLE BOY.
THIS SITE IS FOR PEOPLE TO HELP EACHOTHER AND LEARN NEW THINGS ABOUT THE SPORT NOT FOR SOME PRE-TEEN TRYING TO BE  A CYBER ASSWHOLE SOMETHING HE COULD NEVER DO IN REAL LIFE.YOUR FUTILE ATTEMPTS AT VERBALLY ASSAULTING PEOPLE ON THIS SITE ARE OVERSEEN BY YOU LACK OF SPELLING AND VOCABULARY. IE "BLOCKHEAD" wow tiger how long did this one take you to think up? 

Its obvious to me as well as all the other board members littleboy, you are nothing but some "little raisin" who wished he could, but can't. 
You project your inner issues onto an online forum where you attempt to target anyone who crosses your raisin path (Its as if your on a permanent PMS). In a futile attempt to act HARD... Your hardly anything let alone tough, littleboy.. 
every member finds you cyberly repulsive. Like those pictures online of that beaten twat that once was your mothers vagina.

Your like crabgrass.. you show up trying to look tough an everyone just mows right over you..

GO LIVE THAT SAD EXCUSE FOR A LIFE ON A BOARD WITH RETARDS LIKE YOUR SELF ON IT. OR? STOP POLLUTING THESE BOARDS WITH YOUR USELESS RANTS  OF PMS AN JEALoUSY.

Need I say more kid?
Good day littleboy dont get your tighty's in bunch
Happy holidays to all the brother 

antonoverlord don't trip brother, kids will be kids nothing we can do.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> 1. I am not a fucking kid you stupid female-repelling blockhead.
> 
> 2. I'm glad you find your pathetic self as amusing as I do, bitch.



You're a punk gimp and you suck the sperm out of your mom's filthy snapper so she can be "fresh" for the next John.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Much like you continue to prove you know absolutely nothing.
> 
> Fucking airheaded dipstick.
> 
> ...



Who you calling lazy, crip?


----------



## Madmann (Dec 12, 2011)

PurePersian said:


> THIS SITE IS FOR PEOPLE TO HELP EACHOTHER AND LEARN NEW THINGS ABOUT THE SPORT NOT FOR SOME PRE-TEEN TRYING TO BE A CYBER ASSWHOLE SOMETHING HE COULD NEVER DO IN REAL LIFE.


 
OK I'm not reading all your estrogen-filling bullshit.

But I will say I don't need to make friends or kiss anyone 
ass to get help here. I find the info I want on my own.

And trust me I can punk your sorry ass reality much easier than online.


----------



## Madmann (Dec 12, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Who you calling lazy, crip?


 
Your fucking mother for not aborting.


----------

